# Fromm Puppy Formula?



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

I think I've finally decided on the food I'm going to transition my puppy to - from everything I've read on this forum it seems like people like Fromm the best - not too high in protein, but a very high quality food. Has anyone had any experiences with this food? Has anyone started their puppy on this food? Is a 15lb bag too much? 

Many thanks!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I just started giving obi Fromm but he is already 12 months old. He seems to like it and the kibble are a nice small size. A 15 pound bag is way too big! I'd start with a small 4 or 5 pound bag to see if the puppy even tolerates it.

I noticed you have asked many questions on here but have not introduced yourself or your soon to be pup! we'd love to hear more about you and your soon to be pup . Which breeder are you going through? Is the puppy a boy or girl? When is your new puppy coming home? 

You can also ask the breeder about any tips too as he/she may be able to tell you about what's as been working well so far.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Puppy79 said:


> I think I've finally decided on the food I'm going to transition my puppy to - from everything I've read on this forum it seems like people like Fromm the best - not too high in protein, but a very high quality food. Has anyone had any experiences with this food? Has anyone started their puppy on this food? Is a 15lb bag too much?
> 
> Many thanks!


I've been giving Opey Fromm and he really likes it. I was a pretty picky eater before but the last year or so he has really picked up his eating now that is on Fromm. He was on Holistic Select before Fromm and he seemed think that was "ok" but not like his Fromm. Opey was 9lbs for a long time and now he is 12.3 so he needs to watch his treats, little beefer!! :w00t: But yes, I would recommend it!



hoaloha said:


> I just starting giving obi Fromm but he is already 12 months old. He seems to like it and the kibble are a nice small size. A 15 pound bag is way too big! I'd start with a small 4 or 5 pound bag to see if the puppy even tolerates it.
> 
> I noticed you have asked many questions on here but have not introduced yourself or your soon to be pup! we'd love to hear more about you and your soon to be pup . Which breeder are you going through? Is the puppy a boy or girl? When is your new puppy coming home?
> 
> You can also ask the breeder about any tips too as he/she may be able to tell you about what's as been working well so far.


Great advice Marisa, as always! :clap:

Definitely want to buy a small bag in case the pup doesn't care for it. And you will probably have to wean the pup on to the Fromm because if you just start feeding the pooch the Fromm alone right away, your pooch will likely have the case of diarrhea for a bit.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

We use Fromm too, love the size of kibble and it's not a strong smelling dog food either. so far so good. Mine is 2 1/2 yrs old.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> We use Fromm too, love the size of kibble and it's not a strong smelling dog food either. so far so good. Mine is 2 1/2 yrs old.


Opey and Sammie have so much in common! That toy that is in his hand in your signature pic was one of Opey's first toys when I brought him home! :w00t: Sammie is just so darn cute! :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My breeder had me feed Bailey Royal Canin puppy formula until he was six months old, then switch to Fromm.


----------



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone - I haven't heard one bad thing about Fromm which is why I decided on it after a lot of research. Hopefully my pup likes it! I did just do an intro in the introduction section with a couple pics of the puppy. We can't bring him home for three weeks but got to meet him yesterday and he is just the cutest, sweetest thing ever! If anyone else has any info on Fromm I'd love to hear your opinion.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Puppy79 said:


> Thanks everyone - I haven't heard one bad thing about Fromm which is why I decided on it after a lot of research. Hopefully my pup likes it! I did just do an intro in the introduction section with a couple pics of the puppy. We can't bring him home for three weeks but got to meet him yesterday and he is just the cutest, sweetest thing ever! If anyone else has any info on Fromm I'd love to hear your opinion.



Are you not comfortable with the food the breeder is using. If you are, you may not want to change if he is doing well on it. Just a thought.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

lmillette said:


> Opey and Sammie have so much in common! That toy that is in his hand in your signature pic was one of Opey's first toys when I brought him home! :w00t: Sammie is just so darn cute! :wub:


Ahhh, well we love Little Big Man Opey! :wub: He is so cute. I like your siggie pic of him. We had 2 of those pet stages toys. He is more advanced now to bully's and such.....Little Man Sammie.


----------



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm not really comfortable with it - she's using Bil-Jac, which isn't terrible, but not top quality. I'd like my pup to be on the best food he can be. I'll slowly transition though - I guess if he won't eat Fromm maybe I'll switch back for a while.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I also have heard nothing but good things about Fromm. I homecook but want to try the canned Fromm for the occasion I don't have the time to cook. I think your making a good choice in switching his food.

It really is exciting getting a new pup!! Post pics as soon as you can. :aktion033:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I love fromm, I put Rocky on the gold formula puppy when I got him home. Sometimes I would mix wet food in as he was a picky eater. Now we use the four star line, I prefer the grain free and if I am not mistaken that is an all life stages formula as well.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Is it still recommended to keep puppies on puppy food for 12 months then switch to adult food? It's been a long time since we've had a puppy in the house.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

maltese#1fan said:


> Is it still recommended to keep puppies on puppy food for 12 months then switch to adult food? It's been a long time since we've had a puppy in the house.


From what I understand yes, and from what my vets have said-but something that is different then the last time I was around a puppy is that now they have these 'all life stages' formulas that you can feed a puppy or an adult. I've only seen these type in grain free but I've seen them from several different companies.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> From what I understand yes, and from what my vets have said-but something that is different then the last time I was around a puppy is that now they have these 'all life stages' formulas that you can feed a puppy or an adult. I've only seen these type in grain free but I've seen them from several different companies.


Thanks. I'm getting really confused as to what I will feed Bella when she outgrows the puppy food.


----------

